

BT to UK customers: Share your WiFi... please! - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071005-bt-to-uk-customers-share-your-wifi-please.html

======
juanpablo
Is not a BK idea but FON's (<http://www.fon.com>), an Ubuntu-like WiFi
movement/business that already has the support of Google, Skype, Sequoia
Capital and others.

And I think that, yes, the secret plan it is to overthrown the telcos
oligopoly.

------
mdemare
But that's a brilliant idea! It makes complete sense! There must be a catch -
are they going to block Skype? Throttle bandwidth (or more deviously -
increase latency) to prevent viable VoIP? Because WIFI everywhere is death to
the telecom industry.

------
willphipps
Good idea. I know so many people who have to wait weeks for broadband after
just moving into a place - with this they could legally use their neighbours
connections...sweet.

------
akardell
Smart move on BT's part. Makes for an easy way to further monetize existing
bandwidth and increase the value of their Wi-Fi network by adding more
hotspots for little cost.

